# Upgrade time - Barista Express



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

So a nice surprise arrived via the friendly postman today - my new Steam Lever from Crema Coffee Products. I think this finishes the machine off nicely and the quality of the item is impressive.

Any questions please feel free to ask. More information on my Instagram account @apprentice_homebarista 👍


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

That looks great, the aesthetic fits the machine well. Was it easy to fit?


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

CocoLoco said:


> That looks great, the aesthetic fits the machine well. Was it easy to fit?


 Yes really easy to fit - even for my lack of technical skill 😂 They provide a very detailed instruction on their website.


----------



## RichRides (Apr 28, 2021)

Is this available in uk?


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

RichRides said:


> Is this available in uk?


 Yes & No. This company are American so you can order however you can be charged import tax on top of the postage.

I think there are several Etsy sellers making these out of plastic also.


----------

